# MI6 Hackers Infiltrate Al-Qaeda Website



## JBS (Jun 4, 2011)

*



			British intelligence has hacked into an al-Qaeda online magazine and replaced bomb-making instructions with a recipe for cupcakes.
		
Click to expand...

*


> When followers tried to download the 67-page colour magazine, instead of instructions about how to “Make a bomb in the Kitchen of your Mom” by “The AQ Chef” they were greeted with garbled computer code.
> 
> The code, which had been inserted into the original magazine by the British intelligence hackers, was actually a web page of recipes for “The Best Cupcakes in America” published by the Ellen DeGeneres chat show.
> 
> ...


Excellent work. I want that recipe.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope the code also tagged the receiving PCs location.... jus sayin


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 4, 2011)

Mmmm yum!  Cupcakes!  Who doesnt love cup cakes? :)


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 4, 2011)

Duh! I love cupcakes!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 4, 2011)

Now if we could just to that to Wikileaks.....


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 4, 2011)

*A Government Intel Agency with a sense of humor! And a sweet tooth!*


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 5, 2011)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> *A Government Intel Agency with a sense of humor! And a sweet tooth!*


They probably won't be investigated by their government either.


----------



## QC (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 5, 2011)

The MI6 dudes have a pretty good name here among the Brits. I don't know if they have this great sense of humor all the time, but I haven't really talked to any locals that have beef with how they do business. Good chaps, I say. :cool:


----------



## Servimus (Jun 8, 2011)

The name's Crocker. Betty Crocker.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hm, I think a better course of action would have been to either change the bomb recipe slightly so the mixture would never work, or to change it a lot so it would become unstable in construction process and someone would have a little "work accident" in their kitchen...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 9, 2011)

This probably discredits them a lot more than that would though, since they'd likely not survive to tell the story of the SS Dumbarse.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> This probably discredits them a lot more than that would though,* since they'd likely not survive* to tell the story of the SS Dumbarse.



I'm ok with that ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 9, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Hm, I think a better course of action would have been to either change the bomb recipe slightly so the mixture would never work, or to change it a lot so it would become unstable in construction process and someone would have a little "work accident" in their kitchen...


Problem with option 2 is they would probably take innocent civillians out with them as these folks tend to build in apartment complexes.


----------



## Manolito (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a story told about the weathermen blowing electrical towers in the early 70s here in california and they couldn't get enough information to arrest.
The next two tours killed the people setting the charges and the thought is they were furnished no delay fuses by someone:-". The tower explosions quit also.
Bill


----------

